# مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وإنتم وبخير 
وأشكر من دعاني لهذا المنتدى وأتمنى له التوفيق ولجميع من يشارك فيه
أنا هنا بضاعتي تختلف عن الباقين وهي بضاعة مفيدة لصحتنا جميعا
أقوم بعمل جداول تدريبية لشد الجسم أو التخسيس أو رفع للياقة الجسم أو أي برنامج تدريبي حسب طلب العملاء
ويقوم المتدرب بتطبيق البرنامج في منزله أو بمساعده المدرب وكل ذلك له سعر خاص

وكذلك أقوم بعمل برامج غذائية لكل عميل حسب حالته وأكله المفضل ومما هو متوفر لديه من الأكل ، لكي يستطيع الاستمرار بالنظام الغذائي وكذلك المحافظة عليه دون اخلال
ويستفيد من هذا البرنامج من يريد خفض وزنه أو زيادته أو من يريد تعديل عاداته الغذائية السيئة أو أي طلب آخر حسب طلب العميل
وكل ذلك مقابل سعر رمزي يتم الاتفاق عليه بين الطرفين

مع تمنياتي بالصحة والعافية للجميع​


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

[align=center] 
تخلص من قيودك وجدد طاقتك
[/align]


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

[align=center] 
حافظ على نشاطك بممارسة نشاطك الرياضي المفضل
[/align]


----------



## ترانيم قلم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

*/



مــوفق اخوي
*​


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*



ترانيم قلم قال:


> */*​
> 
> 
> 
> *مــوفق اخوي*​


 
نورت موضوعي بمرورك
شكرا لك


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

حافظ على نشاطك بممارسة نشاطك الرياضي المفضل


----------



## خدمـــه توصـــيل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

هل خدماتك لرجال والنساء ام الرجال فقط


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*



خدمـــه توصـــيل قال:


> هل خدماتك لرجال والنساء ام الرجال فقط


 

خدماتي للجميع ولمن يحتاجها .

شكراا لمرورك


----------



## مدرب لياقة وتخسيس (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مدرب لياقة تخسيس يعرض خدماته للجميع*

لا تنتظر من يدفعك لتجديد نشاطك وحيويتك

بل بادر بنفسك لذلك


----------

